# Babies due soon! Wait with me: -)



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I posted a while back Some newly prego bellies that then turned into a kidding thread for one of them. So here is the kidding thread for the others. I will post pics of the does two months ago and pics of today. Anyone wanna guess on how many? Starburst is due first on Feb. 19 but I forgot to get a new pic of her today. She looks like she's gonna kid a single. Freckles is pictured in the first 2 pics. One from a month ago, one from today. Daisy is next. Due Feb.23. Willa is due Feb. 27. She looks very big! She had twins last year and she is already that big if not bigger. The last pic is her today. I didn't apparently have a before belly shot of her. She is carrying very low this year as well as wide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Starburst is due in just 28 days!! Getting close to baby time!! Woohoo!


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

yeeeeeehaw Cant wait !!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful girls, can't wait to see what they are hiding in there!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I got a few new pics this morning. Not great ones cause the sun kept casting shadows. I'm seeing little udders now too. Starburst is due the 19th of Feb and I finally got a belly shot of her. She has NO udder whatsoever and I barely even see her teats yet. I'm thinking a single for her. She's in the first pic. Freckles is 2 days after and she has a bit of an udder now. I think she has twins again. She's the 2 and 3rd pics. Daisy has a very tiny little ff udder started, its so cute lol! She's the next 2 pics. Willa is due the 27th and I think she's gonna have trips this year or two good sized twins. She's got a very large belly already and her udder is hanging now. Next two pcs are her.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The next doe due is really soooo fat!!! I'm thinking trips especially since she's bred to a Nigerian. Yay for mini-togg's!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

don't forget baby pix


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Your Starburst, and my Molly, are in the same boat. Not big in udder or belly, in my case confirmed pregnant, and both due on February 19. I am probably going to trim her hair today to see when development actually starts with her. Her twin, due a week after her, has had udder growth going on since at least the first of the year.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Good luck, I love the last few weeks...so exciting!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , your going to be buried in adorable little babies , lol..
Its so exciting , the wait is certainly the hardest. Catch up on some rest , cause your really going to need it , lol.. I can't wait to see mini Toggs


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Your Starburst, and my Molly, are in the same boat. Not big in udder or belly, in my case confirmed pregnant, and both due on February 19. I am probably going to trim her hair today to see when development actually starts with her. Her twin, due a week after her, has had udder growth going on since at least the first of the year.


That's so cool! Ours are due the same day!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still trying to catch up on sleep from having a doe down with listeriosis half this month! Lol I definitely got a lot of sleep I catch up on between now and Feb 16th at least


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> I'm still trying to catch up on sleep from having a doe down with listeriosis half this month! Lol I definitely got a lot of sleep I catch up on between now and Feb 16th at least


I never looked at that thread ! Im so sorry  I'll have to catch up on it !
You sure have been through a lot , geez ! I do hope you can get some rest.:hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh no worries, trickyroo. We all have things going on. I don't expect everyone to read all my posts. ☺


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Oh no worries, trickyroo. We all have things going on. I don't expect everyone to read all my posts. ☺


I actually thought it was a discussion thread on listerosis &#8230;..i should have looked closer


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well most of my girls got their pre-kidding bo-se shots this week and if it isn't too terribly cold tomorrow I may do some udder trims so I can watch their development. Starburst still has NO udder!!! She's do in just 18 days! FF so hopefully just gonna be a last minute girl. Her dams udder was HUGE. Posting Starburst updated belly shot here. Still thinking a single but she could surprise me with small twins.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Freckles is getting very wide! I'm thinking good size twins or small triplets for her this year. Think pink! I don't want boys from her lol. Due is 20 days!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Daisy. Also a FF. Thinking a good size single or small twins. Bad pic, can't really see her other side. She has a small udder starting. 23 days!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa,(tri-colored), is getting bigger by the minute! Thinking trips this year. She's had twins the last two years and she is bigger this year. I think she's at 25 days away


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh and yes Lilly the other doe is the last pic is thin. For anyone not following' the season for listeriosis' thread, this doe just made a full recovery from listeriosis and is still putting the weight back on She lost.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Following this thread ! Getting closer for sure , can't wait to see what they all give you  I LOVE Freckles


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I love Freckles,a lot too. She is my 10 year old daughters goat. She was born here. She is now almost five years old. She has CAE sadly and her kids always have to be pulled but other than a hard udder at birthing she is very healthy. She is my only cae+ goat but my daughter would be devastated if she was let go.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez only 7 days till Starburst is due and still no udder!!! I'm starting to wonder if she is gonna have one! My other does due are already building shudders and they are after her. I'm going to give some udder haircuts either this afternoon or tomorrow so I can see better.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are udder pics now that I got a couple trimmed. These two are filling in the most. Daisy has a cute little ff udder and Willa ,3rd freshening, is already filling. Starburst has an udder the size of a tennis ball lol and Freckles is filling a bit too, but I didn't trim her today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The FF udders are so adorable ,lol.. Looking good ! Are you getting excited ?  Cant wait to see all the adorable little ones


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Nice...great job


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I am very excited! But also stressed because I don't have my temporary kissing pens up. I went to get the panels ans tsc didn't have any grrr. So I have to go 45 min to the next tsc where they DO have them. But I am excited! Only 6 days till Starburst is due and 8 for Freckles. Then I'll have bottle babies unless I can graft one onto Starburst or one of the other does that kid shortly after.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure your excited , who wouldn't be 
Your going to have some really colorful little babies !

So , how does one set up a "kissing stall" ? Just curious


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Im sure your excited , who wouldn't be
> Your going to have some really colorful little babies !
> 
> So , how does one set up a "kissing stall" ? Just curious


haha, I was wondering the same thing:think::ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow...kissing stalls. Mind explaining that one? 

Sorry you couldn't find the panels, that's frustrating. I understand, happens to me all the time when I need a specific thing, it always seems to be hard to find, yet when I am not needing it as much, there is plenty to find!

Just take a deep breath, it'll all work out 

Can't wait to see what your girls have! Won't be long!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

following this thread...just wondering...what signs help you to questimate the # of kids a doe may have?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol kissing stall!!! Lol my stupid phone has spell check and makes me seem way more stupid than I am.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Top goat, I just go by the size of their bellies from year to year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Lol kissing stall!!! Lol my stupid phone has spell check and makes me seem way more stupid than I am.


When i use my phone , i can't see the keyboard nor the screen and whatever i type is just plain pot luck , lol&#8230;I've re read my posts when i get back to the computer and was sooooo embarrassed with all the typos , lol&#8230;


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are your girls doing ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I checked on them after work tonight and so far no changes other than a slight discharge in Willa, Daisy's udder is filling more but still not tight and her vulva is getting swollen looking. Still no udder on Starburst. Ligs are all still pencil hard. Starburst is due Sunday, the Freckles on Tuesday, then Daisy on Thursday or Friday, and Willa four days after her. Its supposed to be terrible cold this coming week. Sunday is predicted to have a high of 0.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope your girls decide to go when it's warmer. I don't like kidding when it's that cold. Thank goodness for hair dryers, heating barrels and sweaters!
I understand though, we have 2 that are due, and seems like they are trying to wait until the weekend. It is going to get really cold here too, with lows around 0. Tomorrow is supposed to be nasty with mid 20s/gusty winds and snow showers. Then repeat that this weekend. Big Yuck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , this upcoming weekend and next week is going to be brutal for sure  Nothing we can do about it , only to be prepared. Hopefully the ladies hold out till better temps.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I finally got freckles and starburst clipped for kidding. Freckles is the first pic and starburst the 2nd pic. Sunday is starburst day 150 and Tuesday is Freckles day 150. Freckles logs are a tad softer today than they were.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay wont be long.....wohoooo


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally got the mootel finished up for at least an open style kidding pen. My four does due are in there with some of the little squirts. Freckles is all by herself in the bard kidding pen since she has to be separate at kidding time. The mootel is much warmer than the barn!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

As you can see they are pretty happy. Calico, the thin alpine doeling is finally putting weight on since she isn't getting bullied anymore. The first pic shows Starburst, Willa, Daisy, and Belle, all the mommas due this month.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

They look so happy ...I am happy for you...looks great lady


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Freckles has very soft ligs today! Getting closer


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets go Freckles !!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Freckles has soft ligs today!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Freckles tail head is arched tonight and vulva is swollen. I go by her udder though as when her udder is strutted she always gives birth within two hours. Starburst and Willa are the same and daisy has some discharge and I had to go deeper to find ligs but they are there. I'm getting so excited!!! I think Freckles will have kids before Tuesday which is her 150. She is mini alpine so it won't necessarily be early.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh so close! Don't think she's going to go tonight though. In three kiddings previous she always kids between 10 am and 2 pm. Her ligs are gone but udder needs to go boom


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your going to have a loooooong night :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent that one too quick……hopefully it fills soon and she will get on with the show so your not up all night


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well so far she's still holding out. Hoping she will kid while I'm off work tomorrow. Starburst is due today and she still hast changed hard ligs and tiny udder. Daisy's ligs are softer, and Will as udder has filled more and her vulva!! Holy opening!!! Lol. I could fit my boot in there I think . But her udder gets unmistakably full and about to explode before kidding. I'm really hoping the decide to kid on my days off this week so I can make sure the babies are warm and fed. Its currently 9 degrees with a- 30 wind chill.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I'm so stupid! For some reason I had it in my head starburst was due yesterday and Freckles tomorrow but actually they are due Thursday, and Saturday.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Update for tonight.
Starburst @ day 148- red vulva, hard ligs, tiny udder. 
Freckles @ day 146 - NO ligs, losing mucous plug, vulva swollen and pooch, udder not full. 

Daisy @ day 144 -ligs soft, udder needs more filling, losing plug

Willa @ day 141 - ligs softening, vulva poochy, udder not full. 

We are getting sooo close. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Freckles kids tomorrow, but she will likely be true to the doe code and wait another week lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well Freckles is certainly gearing up. Poor thing is so uncomfortable. She's just laying around all the time and grunting and breathing heavy. She turns her head to her belly like she's so tired but comforting her babies. Its very cute but I know she's ready to get them out. She is at day 147. I'm seeing a lot of mucous now and bad enough she is getting straw all stuck to it. I got a heat lamp put up for the other does in case Starburst (due tomorrow) or Caper decide to go in the middle of our -11 nights (next two nights)


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Cant wait ....so exciting


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's beautiful Freckles doing ? Im hoping she goes soon , from the sound of it , she's done with being pregnant  How are all the expecting ladies doing ? This weather is horrendous , i know


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Upon inspection tonight, everyone seems the same. Freckles is definitely super large and preggo right now, and ready to be finished with it. I'm hoping she kids tomorrow since I'm off work.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Shhhhh don't tell her your off from work tomorrow !
Instead talk non chalantly about having a busy day at work tomorrow and you have no idea what time you may get home


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I am going to town today for a few hours...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gee hope you get back in time ....


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay...so excited


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well her vulva keeps like pulsating and she hunches a little every ten minutes or so. Her udder is fuller this morning too so I'm hoping this is pre-labor contractions.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like her babies have dropped too and she keeps elevating her front end and stretching so I think she trying to get them in position.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She does look close. I had a doe that did the same with her front feet.
Its like she was hoping they would just fall out and she could be done with it all 

Well&#8230;&#8230;guess you better get going to town&#8230;&#8230;.slams car door


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Update ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Still waiting gonna go check again in a few minutes.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well her udder is definitely strutted now. So give us about 2-4 hours and we should have baby pics posted  unless of course she decides to make an utter fool of me


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Definitely strutted now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Freckles , give em up


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I know Right! Its only 7 degrees with- 5 windchills. I'm freezing out here!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's FULL! And rubbing all over her pen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , same weather here , its horrendous  Im praying she goes quickly for you and uneventfully !


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Got some pics of the other preggos since I was up at the barn. 1St pic, Belle is looking swollen but no udder yet. 2Nd pic, Willa looking very fat. 3Rd pic, Starburst finally getting a teeny udder, 4th pic, Daisy won't let me get behind her for a pic


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

If you thought my other does were big check out Lilly my togg. She's due in 3 weeks


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I couldn't even get her whole belly in the shot


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What I'm seeing now...might be a long, cold night


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man....what a night to have a doe kid...stay warm! Will be watching for updates.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just came in to warm up. We were out there for a half hour and our noses and toes are frozen lol it's bitter out. She had several contractions in the first 20 min then didn't for a few so we decided to get warm. We, being myself, my 9 year old son and 10 year old daughter. I hope she doesn't take too long cause I'm supposed to work tomorrow.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Cmon girl you can do it so momma can stay warm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope she has them quickly for you !
I know its sooo cold today , feels like the coldest so far here 
Hope all going well !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Might be time to find a little "something something" to put in your coffee


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol I dont even have any "something something" in my house! She has decided to pause labor and sleep and chew cud so I'm going to sleep too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Freckles doing ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hopefully ok. Was laying down when I checked before going to work. Won't be home till 5:30


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Holding her own. at this point any four of my does due could kid. Starburst is @ 152 days, Freckles day 150, Daisy day 148 and Willa day 145


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow your going to have your hands full soon !
My goodness , good luck hon !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks trickyroo I really like this kind of busy though, it's my favorite kind of busy lol. They are all driving me nuts though. Freckles was having definite contraction last night for like an hour and then stopped and got up to eat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure Freckles knew you were watching. 
Well , looks like we will have to forget all about Freckles now...... Sorry Freckles , no cares when you decide to kid , so feel free to go anytime now , no one here anymore. See you around Freckles !


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Go to town. When you get back all of them will have kidded


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well she kidded about an hour and a half after I left for work right in her normal time frame at 10:30 am. Twins. One boy one girl.

Edited to say I will get pics when I get home around 3 hours from now. Ugh!! Long wait


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! Waiting for pics


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She still looks so big! But I guess she's done. So here they finally are. Girl is the gray/white and boy is the sundgau.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Omg they are awesome....congrats yayyyyyy so happy for you


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

So beautiful.....huge smilessss.....hugssssss


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew it , sorry you missed it :hug: 
Darn Freckles ,lol.. But well done girl , you did good  
Love their coloring , so pretty I just love the sundgau


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Names were picked out by my daughter since Freckles is her goat. Our theme this year is George strait song titles. She picked Lonesome Rodeo Cowboy for the boy and River of Love for the girl. So we have Rodeo and River.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well edit to add, I was only told their gender by my daughter. Upon for further inspection, both boys!!! So bummed!! I really wanted a girl. Oh well they are healthy but the will be sold when weaned as pets. Weights are 6.45# for River and 4.95# for Rodeo.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the baby girl


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The baby girl turned out to have a pair so she is actually a he. My daughter didn't check well lol
And Daisy has soft ligs. She's due tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no! Lol...so two bucks?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ah, just saw the post. That grey one is gorgeous...do they stay that color?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes he will likely stay this color. And yes, two bucks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww man, so sorry the one turned out to be a boy, but either way, they are both very adorable! Love their coloring! 

How is Daisy doing?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Getting ready to go check her again. Hopefully tonight rather than tomorrow. High of 2 degrees tomorrow ugh. Gonna try to upload a video. River is actually being Bucky already!!! I can't figure out how to get the video on but he is trying to mount Rodeo, kicking at him, and making the buck noises lol he isn't even 24 hours old!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> he is trying to mount Rodeo, kicking at him, and making the buck noises lol he isn't even 24 hours old!!!


:shock:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Both boys are doing really good thankfully. Last kidding Freckles boy would not eat and I was at the time not actually here and he died I was worried maybe her boys this time would be stubborn too but they are both eating pretty well. The smaller buck Rodeo is eating the same amount or a little more than River, who is a lb heavier. I haven't seen River pass economy yet which bothers me. He is peeling fine and seems energetic and healthy. I did give him bo-se last night cause his back legs were a little weak/crooked looking. Anything other than an enema to get his bowels moving?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i don't know , maybe if you bottle him and add some probiotics to his milk ? Hope the little guy goes soon 

How's Daisy ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He unplugged not long after that last post of mine and man he made a bunch! Lol at least it's out. Thankfully I have Charm still in milk so the boys are getting some rich Nubian milk and no formula. Woohoo! 
Daisy had more mucous plug discharge all over her tail this morning by that's about the only change. Still soft but not gone ligs and full but not strutted udder. Starburst udder is growing some though which is good. She is 4 days late


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Wont be long and youll have a ton of kids...cant wait...smiles


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats good , lol.. Poor little dude , bet he feels better 
Cool , i bet Charm feels important being able to supply the babies with her milk  I think your going to be up to your neck in bouncing babies really soon , lol.. We might have to come looking for you


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Came home from work to a single doeling on the ground from Starburst. Born about an hour before I got home. My daughter had put a sweater on her but he still hadn't nursed and Starburst wouldn't let her near her udder. Baby was shivering like mad. Only like 5 degrees out with a negative something wind chill. Poor baby didn't have a great start. Her mouth and gums are swollen likely from being stuck coming out and no one to help her. Frustrates me I have to be at work when I have babies due. Warming her up now so I can get some colostrum into her.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I got her temp up to almost 102 now but I'm having no luck getting hay any coloration her. Her poor mouth is so swollen she can't suck. Trying to string some in but not feeling good about the tiny amount


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed...if anybody is determined to help her its you...shes in good hands girl...im sure you are doing all you can...praying for you both


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She finally found her tongue and sucked down 8 oz in a hurry and wants more. Her lower lip reminds me of a bears the way it hangs nd drools. Poor baby. I guess she's gonna be a bottle baby too since her momma just kicks her away and I'm at work so much I can't just hope she eventually let's her. Kinda worried about her milk supply too. Her udder is the size of a grapefruit


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Aweeeeee shes cute


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats on the babies. They are really cute


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! SerenitySquare, your are also very cute! And so many! ☺


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Now Daisy's ligs are gone


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , baby is soooo pretty ! Congrats honey :hugs:
Im thinking if she started to take the bottle and wants more , she is recovering from her rough start. There is so much you can do babe , don't beat yourself up . With the warmth and the nutrition , she will bounce back and i think her lip will become normal soon. Yeah , sounds like you have her as a bottle baby. At least she's fine 

Will be keeping all of you in my prayers. Good luck with Daisy


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well little doeling wouldn't take a bottle this morning but otherwise seems perfectly fine. She just wouldn't suck or swallow much. Just dribbled out of her mouth. I'm thinking she must have really been squished at birth.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , can you tube her ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well my farm hand was able to get her to nurse her mom when on the milk stand so she did get a full tummy


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok folks, still waiting on Daisy to kid. She's now two days late. What is it with all my does going late? Blah. Freckles was a day late, starburst was 5 days, and now daisy is 2 days late and Willa is due tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

she is so cute...I hope she picks up soon....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I put her with her mommy, starburst in a separate pen to themselves. Starburst still isn't letting her nurse but loves her in every other way nd screams when I take her. So she's with starburst but has to be let to nurse while starburst is in the stand


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Daisy is looking much more swollen tonight but her udder is the same. Willa was due today. Her udder has filled some but certainly not full. Crossig my fingers they kid while I'm off tomorrow.
Here's a couple pics of my cute babies.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

They are so darn cute lol thanks so much...hugs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are just toooo cute !!! I love them


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like Daisy's udder is strutted. Maybe I'll have more kids today. Willa's udder is half strutted. One side is full and the other isn't so I expect Te,other side to fill by tonight. I've never noticed her fill one sided in four years like this though. Very odd


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Will be watching  :leap: Good luck ! :goattruck:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok 5 days late for Daisy. She kidded around 1:45 pm while I was at work of course. Two bucks. Blah! Big bucks too. I'm guessing around 8# each. I got home and went to check them and Willa had just dropped TRIPLETS!!! My first set of trips EVER!!! So so happy! She had two doelings and one buckling. All cold and shivering but looking to nurse. Willa seemed to think one of Daisy's bucks is hers and not really paying attention to her three so I brought them in, warmed them up, milked Willa, and fed three very hungry babies. All are resting now. Daisy's brown boy seems a little weak but they both looked like they ate and weren't shivering.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Daisy's boys. Who have been named Row and Leon.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are Willas trips. Boy in the first pic, Tiny girl second pic, and bigger girl third pic. My daughter put the wrong gender sweaters on the boy/girl look a likes. The boy is the biggest. My children named them Lonestar, Melody, and Charley


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll get better pics tomorrow. I'm tired!!!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Ok folks, still waiting on Daisy to kid. She's now two days late. What is it with all my does going late? Blah. Freckles was a day late, starburst was 5 days, and now daisy is 2 days late and Willa is due tomorrow.


And mine are going early:GAAH:Ruth went on day 140 and Willow on 143. Now Gladys who is at day 139 is looking suspicous:eyeroll: I told her DONT YOU DARE.
WEll who said this would be easy


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Starburst's doeling. Will her ears go erect??? She is a mini-alpine!!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Daisy is looking much more swollen tonight but her udder is the same. Willa was due today. Her udder has filled some but certainly not full. Crossig my fingers they kid while I'm off tomorrow.
> Here's a couple pics of my cute babies.


I had to laugh those are the same sweaters I got yesterday in the discount bin at Petco. Still too big for my group but i bought the smallest they had left


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Its crazy these goats! They are all such rascals. I was home all day yesterday and they want till I leave today to kid . So far I've missed all four kiddings his year... good luck on your last doe Serenity, hopefully she will cook them longer.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats, they are all darling. YAY for your triplets.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol I bought like eight or ten a week ago. Good thing I bought so many lol. I might need more yet. I have two-four does due for March and we are still pretty chilly here in Ny in march


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so weights on these babies are:
Row 8.96#
Leon 8.85#
Melody 4.12#
Charley 4.68#
Lonestar 4.68#


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

So, so cute!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lots of cutenesss


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Next does up are Caper (Daisy's twin) On March 12th, Lily my big fat Togg on the 16th, and possibly my Alpine doe, Lilly, even though I got neg results on her blood check for pregnancy. She had just come off of heavy meds for listeriosis when I tested and meds can cause wrong results. I'm thinking maybe only because one side of her udder has gotten bigger? But she doesn't look preggo as far as having a big belly. IF she is, she is due on the 19th. Caper is a clone of Daisy so I won't post a pic of her but I will post my Togg and my Alpine. Hmm forgot I deleted Lilly the Alpines photo sooo that one will come later.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how pretty ! I LOVE those markings , sooooo adorable 
Congratulations and good luck with your upcoming kiddings 
Oh my goodness , Lily is humongous !!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Only 6 days till Caper is due!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

10 days for Lily! Really excited for hers!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Both are huge ! Good luck  
I really like Caper


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

More pics of Lily. Her udder hasn't changed much but her back end is soft. I can still feel her ligs but she is definitely loose and soft. I might have early babies from her. Capers ligs are hard and stiff. Her udder is growing a lot though. I'm thinking kidding clips on Monday on my day off. The pics are terrible! Sorry I didnt get home till dark and had five other does to milk first


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Caper is due in 3 days and is moved to the kidding pen. She has a little udder. 1St pic.
Belle has a teeny lil udder. 2Nd pic
Lily well She has 8 days but wow look at her laying down


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Nice.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a flipping semi !!! LOL. 
My goodness she's got to have 4+ in there !!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is Caper. She won't let me get behind her these are the best I can get. Her udder has went from narrow and not full to pretty darn full as you can see. Ligs are almost gone. I expect babies tomorrow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So capers udder has definitely doubled and I can almost pinch my fingers together under her tail bone. 
Lily the togg has started filling her udder and I can already touch my fingers around her tail bone. Its a toss up who's going first at this point. Caper was due yesterday and Lily is due in 3 days and she is freaking HUGE


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Waiting……..waiting…… Good luck !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She has definitely dropped and hollowed out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lily looks uncomfy. Look at those ears pinned back.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , she has….pretty soon 
Lily does look uncomfortable…..poor baby. 
Getting so close  Very exciting…..!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep. Capers pen is all dug up from her pawing the ground. She laid down and a couple good contractions while I was at the barn watching her


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

COME ON!!! Show us da babies already!!!  Good luck


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

We got some pushing starting


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Look at that udder now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, kids soon.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so not sure what to do. She's up and down obviously having major contractions. No bubbly yet, no mucous, but she stands up and her tail arches and it's obvious she's contracting. Then lays down does a couple short pushes and up again. Doing a lot of stretching. Not sure if I should go in and check or wait for a bubble


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

See anything?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Not from where I am. She won let me get near her back end but nothing coming out


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's pushing her head against the wall alot


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

After what I saw last sunday with Gladys I would go in and look. She was jsut like that. Thankfully I was texting my breeder and she said keep her up and try not to let her push until i get there. Well she checked her and she was not dialated. The cervix was completely closed. I wish I had called her earlier as I was worried the babies had been stressed. Well she worked on her and got her dialated and pulled out two live babies and a third dead, but it was not very developed so I am sure labor had nothing to do with it. 
I know with dogs once they start pushing things need to happen fast or there is problems. 
I learned a lot my first kidding season. I will not wait so long next time. Even though it was a happy ending it could have been a bad one.
I am in no way an expert just sharin gmy experience.
Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Went in. Pulled one so far. Doe.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Doe two out. Think that's it


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here they are


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry pics are all different ways lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Already getting on their feet!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome job :hug: 
Congratulations on two beautiful doelings 
Well done Miss Capers :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job! Very cute!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats! So glad all the kids are okay!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep they are both doing excellent. When I went in neither were in the birth canal but at the opening of the uterus was a sack. She would only keep pushing if I had my hand in there. As soon as pulled my hand out She would quit. I pulled a hoof up in the birth canal and the sack burst water all over. Then it happened fast. I think she had both babies trying to come into the canal at once so me pulling one into it helped. Once she had a baby in the canal she kept pushing.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Good job helping her out - 2 beautiful doelings


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You did a fantastic job , you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm just glad it worked out and Ty! I wasn't sure if I should just wait it out but caper was getting tired and for her sake I decided to just get it over with. She was ready. She is an excellent mother!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Today is Lily the togg's due date! Her udder has doubled in the last 24 hours but still could expand more I feel. However she is way more mushy in the back end and definitely ready from that end. Now the waiting game. And to keep myself from staring at her all day I'm going to town for a couple hours lol. Here's pics from just now. Looks like her babies have dropped too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay Lily . 
Don't let her know your going to town or else she's going to start pushing as soon as you leave !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well back from town and she has the thick white mucous plug coming out. Might have my first mini-togg's tonight! I'm so excited


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well we have a lot of goo, close contractions, belly talk, and so I think she's almost gonna pop them out!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

One doe so far


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

One buck


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Doe #2


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so all are doing well and nursing. Buckling is twice the size of both doelings. They don't look much like togg's even though they are F1 mini togg's.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations  So happy everything went well !
Well done Miss Lily :stars:
They are adorable , and two doelings ! Thats awesome :fireworks:
Im sorry they didn't quite fit your expectations , but the best thing here is everyone is healthy and happy :sadhappy:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm back in the waiting room. Surprise the oberhasli is in the kidding pen starting today. She is due on the 10th. Wil get some pics in a bit after she gets her birthing clip.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok pics of Surprise. She's not very fat so thinking definitely a single. She's bred to my Nigerian buck Alastar for mini- obers. Thinking a very small single lol. Hopefully a doe . Not much of an udder yet. She's due this Friday.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Also Belle is looking much closer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it usual for her to have such a small udder this late in the game?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is my first time with surprise at kidding. I just bought her this past summer so I'm not sure. I did blood testing on her a month or so ago though and she came back bred.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...this will be so interesting to see when she kids and udder development. How old is she? Is she an FF?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's a 2nd freshener, just turned 2. I had a ff this year that had the tiniest udder even after kidding. Really hoping Surprise blows her udder up soon. Belle is a ff and has a bigger udder.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Crazy...she may be one that fills overnight?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm hoping so. Crossing my fingers and toes lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics of her and her kid(s)..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't give you any advice about the udders , but i will say I LOVE Surprise !
She is a very pretty lady , looks like my Rosie a bit but she is a LaMancha Nubian cross. Same coloring , but she has the Manchi ears  
I have heard that some does fill right after kidding……that must be driving you crazy , one less thing you can go by


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Surprise just had her kid. A single like I thought. A buck. He is properly marked like an ober just very tiny. He's probably only 4 lbs. Will get pics soon. Still wet and already nursing like a champ.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My first mini-ober buckling. Meet Moonshines Six Pack To Go


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay girl congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Belle has a strutted udder.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Wow holybturbo she blew up


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes she did. And her udder is pretty nice for a tiny ff girl. I'm pretty happy with its shape. Can't wait to see how much milk she gives.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the buckling !!!! Yay 
Good luck with Belle , she is adorable , love her face


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm very glad today is my day off. Belle had a single kid. Very big for her tiny self. I went to check once more before leaving for a couple of hours. She was pushing with bubble presented. So after about ten minutes of pulling and stretching her vulva gently we got her out. Yes I said it. Her!! Woohoo. And I'm about 98% sure this kid is sired by my just bought last summer Nigerian buck that shot blanks on all my other does this year. So very glad to at least have gotten one kid from him. She is soooo flashy too! Major bonus! Also I think Belle has a very nice ff udder. Especially for being only just now one year old herself.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

very cute baby and yes that udder looks very nice.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice udder and that baby is adorable️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , congratulations  She certainly is flashy ! 
Pretty little baby :sun: Yay for Belle :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it me or does Belle have a bit more blood discharge ? 
How is she doing ? Its probably normal , maybe the picture lighting makes it look more serious then what it is ….


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It is (was) pretty bright red. She had just had the baby. Its not like that now and she passed the placenta and acting fine so I'll just be watching her. The baby is bigger than the lil ober boy born a couple days ago and belle is half,the size of Surprise. I'm thrilled with her udder! She was born here on my farm and I bred for her so very happy to see my first doe udder from my own breeding look so nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats  That is a nice udder for a ff ...congrats on your breeding!


----------

